# High Performance Solar Cooker



## cgould (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all, im new to this great community and want to share some thoughts on what i know best: solar cooking! Ive had experience with many solar cooking devices and have finally found something truly revolutionary. The SolSource from ...... is by far the most powerful, well built, and versatile cooker on the market. It reaches 750F in minutes, and uses the cookware that you already own. It is different from typical parabolic cookers, in that it actually creates a hot spot under your pot or pan, so is used just like your stove, as opposed to heating from multiple angles. It packs up for easy transportation or storage, and has other uses such as water pasteurization as well as energy production. (full disclosure, i do work for this company, but wouldn't be recommending this to fellow preppers unless i truly believed in it's abilities.) We've cooked a 3" steak in 5 minutes, baked bread, and cooked just about anything under the sun with this devise. 
Having food storage is great for the short term, but when that runs out and we begin to rely on our own hands, we will need ways of cooking and heating our food. The SolSource offers the most versatility in solar cooking available.
Best,
Chris

EDITED link removed


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Generally people introduce themselves before trying to sell us on something. Please do so.

Otherwise you will find yourself fair game for the "one post seller" bashers here.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Chris. Welcome to the forum. You may recieve some comments for trying to push a product. We usually want to get to know someone, to make sure they will participate in the forum.


----------



## cgould (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tip mrsinor, i appreciate the insight as i am new to the world of forums. I don't intend to mislead anyone at all and gladly accept any bashing i have coming.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

cgould said:


> Thanks for the tip mrsinor, i appreciate the insight as i am new to the world of forums. I don't intend to mislead anyone at all and gladly accept any bashing i have coming.


:lol::lol: Be careful what you ask for...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We seem to attract a lot of post and run spammers here. I think if you would kindly go to the Introduce yourself section and - well - introduce yourself - folks might not give you a hard time. 

On the other hand - it is a favorite pastime for several here.


----------



## cgould (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, and thank you for the welcome. I am very interested in this forum and would love to introduce myself more. i have been involved in off grid / sustainable living ten years now. My love of gardening and sustainable lifestyles is what led me to working with this solar cooker company. I really value the independence we can gain from forging our own path through life and becoming self reliant. I feel that the prepper movement is something so symbolic of our nation and our lack of personal independence. The more we can do to provide for our families and communities from our own hands, the better. I am looking to learn more about self reliant options of living myself, and value a place like this where we can all share the tools and skills that we have learned along the way.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Jump into the conversations that interest you.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I call BS on the 750F. Even commercially sold solar cookers only average 300F here in Florida.

And this is a quote from one of the best on the market:
The SUN OVEN® will reach temperatures of 360 to 400 degrees Fahrenheit. Cooking temperatures will vary depending on the brightness of the sun and how often the oven is refocused to follow the sun.

And keep in mind that is under ideal conditions. Anyone believe this new product can accomplish twice that?


----------



## cgould (Nov 10, 2014)

definitely gets up to 750 no problem on a sunny day. check out this video of it starting a fire in seconds: As mentioned in the video, this is in the late afternoon in winter, not quite ideal conditions.


----------

